# Manual For Seiko Snk809k2



## n2b (Aug 31, 2007)

Afternoon all.

I've just purchased a SNK809K2 from a dealer in the orient via Ebay. Lovely watch at the price but it's arrived with no manual. Now, I'm not sure a manual even exists (there's not a whole lot to describe) and an internet trawl has pulled up nothing. Does anyone know otherwise? I understand that the day/date adjustment mechanicals are plastic and I'd like to know if there are any unwise crown twiddling posibilities...

Thanks in advance,

N2B


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

uses the standard 7s26 movement.


----------



## n2b (Aug 31, 2007)

pugster said:


> uses the standard 7s26 movement.


Thanks for the reply pug. I'm aware of the movement type but can't seem to find an online manual for 'any' watch with this movement.

N2B


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

This should do it:

http://www.seiko.com.au/manuals_pdf/26_1.pdf


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i see andy sorted it







,the 7s26 is the seiko workhorse, basically a bulletproof movement that should last you a long time ,enjoy your purchase


----------



## n2b (Aug 31, 2007)

andythebrave said:


> This should do it:
> 
> http://www.seiko.com.au/manuals_pdf/26_1.pdf


Andy, many thanks.

N2B


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

basically don't adjust the fast set day or date when the watch is showing anywhere between approx 8 PM and 4 AM. This is a rule of thumb with all quick sets.

What I do is pull the crown all the way out to hand set position. advance the time through the midmight day date change and keep going to 12:00 mid day.

Mow put the crown back to the quick set and advance the day and date to the ones for yesterday. ie if today is FRI 31 set the day date to THU 30.

Now pull the crown to time set and advnace through midnight and the onto the correct time.


----------

